# was tun bei problemen



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

hab mal ne frage....
was tun wenn:
1. man keine freundin/kein freund hat zum kuscheln usw. (oder gerade zoff)
2. all seine freunde viel zu weit weg wohnen um mit ihnen was zu unternehmen
3. man kein geld hat um sonstwas zu unternehmen
und am schlimmsten:
4. man gerade absolut kein spaß an wow hat?


jemand ne idee?
dann schreibts mir doch ma....hab nämlich urst die langeweile.

mfg stäcy


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

musikhörn und sinnlos im buffed forum rumblättern und lustige youtube videos suchenwie cih das gerade mache(bin seit 7h non stop dran da ich i wie net schlafen kann^^)


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

kommt drauf an ob du ne frua bsit oder ein mann oder was auch immer^^

weil man ja nicht alles machen kann und so halt


oke hat sich geklärt my buffed ftw..

gehen frauen nciht gerne shopen?^^
ach ne hast ja kein geld 

dich mit dienem freund versönen


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Ein Buch nehmen sich draußen eine sonnige Stelle suchen und lesen. Sonneschein hebt die Laune ungemein ;D
Alternativ geht natürlich auch der MP3 Player =)

< spricht aus Erfahrung. Bin selber solo, bin erst seit Anfang des Jahres in München und kannte da gar niemanden und hab auch nicht immer Bock auf wow :S


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

sonne is ja gut und schön aba bei mir regnets zum beispiel wie aus eimern^^


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> musikhörn und sinnlos im buffed forum rumblättern und lustige youtube videos suchenwie cih das gerade mache(bin seit 7h non stop dran da ich i wie net schlafen kann^^)




schlafen um halb 2 Oo?

aba youtube is immer gut hab letztens ma 1 1/2 std intros von alten comic/anime serien angeschaut... hach ja die alten zeiten ^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sonne is ja gut und schön aba bei mir regnets zum beispiel wie aus eimern^^


Ähmm.. okay.. dann.. kram ich dir mal eine Alternative aus meiner "Was-Tun-Wenn-Es-Langweilig-Ist"-Kiste.
Wie wäre es mit: Schnapp dir ein gutes Buch und leg dich für ein - zwei Stunden in die Wanne ^-^
Alternativ: Hörbuch - aber bitte nicht einschlafen, das blubbert so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

animes anschauen da könnt ich dir ein paar empfehlen bei youtube oder myvideo sind meistens dann alle folgen

die könnt ich dir empfehlen

Death Note (mit deutschem untertitel bei myvideo)
Mai-Hime (mit deutscher sprache bei myvideo)
Mai-Otome (selbe charakter wie mai hime nur andere geschichte aber nur mit englischem untertitel)
Bleach (da gibt es sehr viele folgen da würd ich dir http://anime-loads.org/anime-serien.html empfelen)
Elfenlied (deutsche sprache auf myvideo)


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

also das sonnenthema is ja ganz nett aber: auch bei mir regnets....
buch lesen geht net weil ich alle schon auswenig aufsagen kann wenn ich mir nur das cover anschau....^^ noch n paar kreative ideen?


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> schlafen um halb 2 Oo?
> 
> aba youtube is immer gut hab letztens ma 1 1/2 std intros von alten comic/anime serien angeschaut... hach ja die alten zeiten ^^



13:30-7h und dann haste die zeit wo cih damit angefangen habe. und vorher hab ich acuh net geschlafen, war aba am wow zockn^^

bin also seit 28 einhalb stunden wach und immer noch net müde....


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Buch, TV oder Musik

Nur schauen wenn du über 18 bist: 



Spoiler



Da du ne Frau bist kannst du dich ja bissel mit nem Dildo vergnügen wenn du einen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

was zeichnen?^^
spazieren gehen? ah ne shceise regnet ja -.- regenschirm...^^


meinen ersten thread durchlesen weiter oben?

Qonix super post fo der mueni scho säge hetisch ire grad chöne säge wne ire langwilig isch sie söll zu der cho ...^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> animes anschauen da könnt ich dir ein paar empfehlen bei youtube oder myvideo sind meistens dann alle folgen
> 
> die könnt ich dir empfehlen
> 
> ...



ich kann dir generell anime-loads empfehlen

elfenlied/deathnote ist da auch kommplett enthalten und ncoh über 100 animes dazu^^

hab da jetzt grob geschützt 1/10 durch^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Hm.. Online-Minigames spielen alla http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
Ich setz mich ab und an auch gern mal hin und zeichne ein wenig =)
Nimmt auch schön viel Zeit in Anspruch und man kann wenigstens nebenher noch etwas fernsehn oder Musik hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Qonix, der war sau doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

ach ja noch ne idee:

bau n bisserl wallpapers oder geh auf www.deviantart.com und schau n bisserl bilder an.

war wohl schon etwa 100 stunden da drauf aba hab erst n kleinen bruchteil gesehn.

dürftest damit also ne weile beschäfftigt sein xD


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Qonix super post fo der mueni scho säge hetisch ire grad chöne säge wne ire langwilig isch sie söll zu der cho ...^^


Och, i han e Fründin also nöd so notwendig aber uf en flottä Drüer het immer luscht nu würd mi mini Fründin killä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Xelyna: Ach so doof ist der nicht oder hast du damit keine Erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

> 1. man keine freundin/kein freund hat zum kuscheln usw. (oder gerade zoff)
> 2. all seine freunde viel zu weit weg wohnen um mit ihnen was zu unternehmen



Gibt es doch noch Orte an denen keine Menschen wohnen? Oder gar Jugendliche? - Wie weit wohnen die "Freunde" denn weg? 100 km? Gehst doch an eine Schule und da sind bestimmt genug Leute mit denen man was unternehmen kann.

Habe es schon wo anders erwähnt, manche benutzen buffed.de zum Ersatz des Denkens... und manche zum flamen von Beiträgen... und dazu gehöre ich :>


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

@ qonix   weißt du, net jedes weib hat lust bei regen rauszurenn und zu fragen ob da n paar kerle fürn n dreier sind ^^ ich zum beispiel net....unteranderem weil bei mir keine kerle wohn die ich rannlassen würd xD

@ siu   naja meine ECHTEN freunde wohnen 100km weit weg richtig....und die einzigen netten freunde hier wohnen mit auto 3/4 stunde weit weg....bzw. sind im urlaub xD also sogesehn sind die freunde einfach net erreichbar.
und zum thema schule....meine schule hasst mich


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

....

go qonix das isch e ufforderig gsie det ahne tz go wo au immer ich chume mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Man. Da musste ja echt Müll gebaut haben, wenn dich die ganze Schule hasst... dann guck DvD, les ein Buch oder so :>
playit.ch bietet auch ein paar nette Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Hm... wie wäre es einfach einige prickelnde Analysen von interstellaren Teilchen vornehmen?
Sternenkartographie und Stellarphysik oder sowas, ist immer spannend und die Zeit vergeht im Fluge.


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hm... wie wäre es einfach einige prickelnde Analysen von interstellaren Teilchen vornehmen?
> Sternenkartographie und Stellarphysik oder sowas, ist immer spannend und die Zeit vergeht im Fluge.



sprach der trekky^^


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

stäcy schrieb:


> @ qonix   weißt du, net jedes weib hat lust bei regen rauszurenn und zu fragen ob da n paar kerle fürn n dreier sind ^^ ich zum beispiel net....unteranderem weil bei mir keine kerle wohn die ich rannlassen würd xD


Also wir hier im Rheintal in der Schweiz haben noch blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es so Frauen würklich gäbe und nicht nur in der Fantasie der Männer, wäre diese Welt ein herrlicher Ort von dem man nie mehr weg möchte. (Naja auf jeden Fall die Männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber mal im Ernst. Ein gutes Buch wäre ne schöne Nebenbeschäftigung oder mal wieder nen DVD schauen den man schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hat.


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ....
> 
> go qonix das isch e ufforderig gsie det ahne tz go wo au immer ich chume mit
> 
> ...


Tja, do hesch pech, bi scho fascht döt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sprach der trekky^^



Kein Schmarn, das ist wirklich gut zum Zeitvertreiben, also jetzt Stellarkartographie...
Gibt genügend Seiten auf denen man allerhand lesen kann und hier und da lustige Flashspielchen dazu zum lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tja, do hesch pech, bi scho fascht döt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich wei sj anet wo sie wohnt aber bin nume 20 min vo de grenzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Teerin^^

hast schon was gefunden??


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich wei sj anet wo sie wohnt aber bin nume 20 min vo de grenzi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe und i wohn gad ad de Grenze, zwor zu Öschtrich aber Dütschland isch denn au nume 5 min witer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

dass die mich net mögen liegt net an mir. ich hatte nur ma n wow t-shirt an und nun behaupten alle ich wäre süchtig müsste in ne anstallt usw....
die leute wissens einfach net und benehmen sich so doof...."oooh sie spielt wow"....2 sek später: "SUCHTI!!! ASOZIAL!!! LEBST IN DEINER OLLEN WOW WELT!!"
naja usw. (an meiner schule spielt keiner wow ^^)


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

da spielen sicher welche sinn aber zufeige es zuzugeben oder sind vlt sogar die die am lautesten rumbrüllen hatte die selben probs ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Lern doch klingonisch...
Wechsle deine Religion,
schlage Kinder (aber nicht mich :/ ),
erstell dir, wenn du willst, einen Stufe 1 Krieger auf einem Spanischen Rollenspielserver und schreib´obszöne Dinge in den Handelschannel.
Schau dir Ralph so lange an, bist du erbrechen musst und bau Skulpturen aus diesen Exkrementen.

was dir halt gerade in den Sinn kommt.




> SUCHTI!!! ASOZIAL!!! LEBST IN DEINER OLLEN WOW WELT!!"



Kennt man irgendwoher.

600!


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

is es net immer so? die, die keine ahnung ham reissen die klappe am weizesten auf so anch dem motto sags laut und viel dann meinen die andern du hättest ahnung wovon du sprichst.(kenne das auch n bisserl spiele ja selber wow^^)


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Lern doch klingonisch...
> Wechsle deine Religion, schlage Kinder (aber nicht mich :/ ), erstell dir, wenn du willst einen level 1 Krieger auf einem Spanischen Rollenspielserver und schreib´obszöne Dinge in den Handelschannel.
> Schau dir Ralph so lange an, bist du erbrechen musst und bau Skulpturen aus diesen Exkrementen.
> 
> ...



jo zdf & co lassen grüßen


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

will mir nicht jemand n beta-key schenken xD dann würde wow bestimmt spaß machen xDDDDD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Bla Blubb Stäcy Zitat...



Ich würde das wegeditieren und schreiben:
"Carcharoth ich liebe dich"
Mods reagieren immer extrem auf dieses *Haddu ´nen beta Key??*

Da fällt mir nochwas ein:
Reroll doch als Hexerpet, manche Leute werden gern von bösen Gnomen mit Peitsche dominiert..


----------



## Carcharoth (19. August 2008)

Kann man wieder zu etwas jugendfreieren Themen zurückkehren? Sonst ist der Thread ganz schnell zu.


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

ehm fals du es noch net gehört hast der beta server ist nur so voller bugs und lags und so also nicht lohnendswert

qonix ist schuld...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Nur schauen wenn du über 18 bistlaBlubbSchwarzeschrift...



Ichbinnichtschuld!


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

ja ne wenn keiner spaß versteht is doch eh egal was ich schreibe....


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kann man wieder zu etwas jugendfreieren Themen zurückkehren? Sonst ist der Thread ganz schnell zu.



der war jetzt aber unanständig Charcharoth :<


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

wo ist eignedlich schwerin?^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. August 2008)

Schwing dich aufs Fahrrad oder geh ins Hallenbad um deine unentdeckten Muskeln im Körper anzukurbeln. Glaube mir - zuviel WoW macht fett und hässlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

lol.....mecklenburg....xD

@ tünnemann72    na wie schön 1. bin ich das schon LOL   2. gibts bei mri sowas wie wasser net, es sei denn es fällt vom himmel ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Schwing dich aufs Fahrrad oder geh ins Hallenbad um deine unentdeckten Muskeln im Körper anzukurbeln. Glaube mir - zuviel WoW macht fett und hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sie hat doch geschrieben das es regnet -.-


und wo zum teufel ist mecklenburg?^^

ich kann nur mir grossen städten was anfangen oder bundesländer^^


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> qonix ist schuld...


Ist gar nicht wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





hmm, ja doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: hmm ich hab schon was von Mecklenburg-Vorpomern gehört oder so. Ist es das?


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

@ natsumee   mecklenburg-vorpommern? sagt dir das was xD mecklenburg is nur die abkürzung meiner seits weil ich net voll im land sondern an der landesgrenze wohn....


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

nö sagt mir nichts^^

sollte man das kennen?...


<-- kommt nicht aus Deutschland^^


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö sagt mir nichts^^
> 
> sollte man das kennen?...
> 
> ...


Muahahaha, ich wusste es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siehe edit oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> qonix ist schuld..



lustige Skulpturen aus seinem erbrochenem bauen ist noch jugendfrei, also bist du alleine Schuld =P


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

na du wolltest doch ein bundeland...bitte da hast eins is im norden deutschlands....der olle osten....das andre deutschland xD (ja die leute hier denken so) die ehemalige DDR


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sie hat doch geschrieben das es regnet -.-
> 
> 
> und wo zum teufel ist mecklenburg?^^
> ...



Es regnet doch nicht unentwegt - im übrigen Regenkäppi drüber und los gehts .-... mein Gott, die Blagen von heute ... kein bißchen Widerstandsfähig ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

ossiland wenn ich mich nich ganz irre


----------



## Ötzalan (19. August 2008)

Hmm...

Du gehst zur Schule?
Du bist wegen WoW verschrien?
Dein Ex kann dich nicht mehr sehen?
Deine Freunde haben das Land verlassen?

(!drastisch dargestellt!)

Eigentlich hatte ich ein wenig gehofft B1ubb würde mir diesen Post abnehmen, aber... naja das Ergebnis darf sich jeder selber denken. Vielleicht wird ja auch bei offiziell weiblichen "Dönsing Thread Erstellern" weniger geflamed. Ich hab da keine Statistik zur Hand.

Wenn allerdings die oben genannten Erkenntnisse aus deiner eigenen Feder stammen... dann muss dir das doch zu denken geben?!

Ansonsten nutze die Unlust vor dem PC zu sitzen und lern etwas für die Schule. Vielleicht überrascht du mit dem neu gewonnenem Wissen alle oben genannten!

/b1ubbmode off

gruß


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

stäcy schrieb:


> na du wolltest doch ein bundeland...bitte da hast eins is im norden deutschlands....der olle osten....das andre deutschland xD (ja die leute hier denken so) die ehemalige DDR




und wo ist das bundesland?^^

naja norden reicht schon viel zu weit oben^^

@ vorposter dein beitrag ist ja mal kacke


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

stäcy schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage....
> was tun wenn:
> 1. man keine freundin/kein freund hat zum kuscheln usw. (oder gerade zoff)
> 2. all seine freunde viel zu weit weg wohnen um mit ihnen was zu unternehmen
> ...


man bringt sich um!


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Ich fahr 4 Tage nach Leipzig ist das in der nähe von diesem Mecklenburg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

stäcy schrieb:


> lol.....mecklenburg....xD
> 
> @ tünnemann72    na wie schön 1. bin ich das schon LOL   2. gibts bei mri sowas wie wasser net, es sei denn es fällt vom himmel ^^



wenn du pech hast steht bei euch da oben in 20 jahren alles unter wasser un ich bezweifel dass das da nochma weg geht xD


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich fahr 4 Tage nach Leipzig ist das in der nähe von diesem Mecklenburg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey ich sägs dinere fründin ....^^


----------



## stäcy (19. August 2008)

wenn leipzisch in der nähe wäre würd ich ja glatt zur games convention kommen....nur das der heide park (3 stunden autofahrt) noch wesentlich dichter is als leipzisch.....


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> @ vorposter dein beitrag ist ja mal kacke



/Lurockmode on

Das hab ich mir von dir gerade auch gedacht.

/Lurockmode off

Btt:
Wen dir langweilig ist:
´Geh mal wieder auf die Straße,
´Geh mal wie demonstriern´


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

ich lach mit tot....

also ich glaube kaum das b1ubb sowas hier geschrieben hätte..

von lurok kann ich nichts sage kenne ihn zu wenig

aber ihr 2 seit richtig lustig


----------



## claet (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und wo zum teufel ist mecklenburg?^^
> 
> ich kann nur mir grossen städten was anfangen oder bundesländer^^



you made my day .. darf ich das in meine sig aufnehmen?!?!???
*prust*
ohgott ohgott .. moment *räusper*

so, zurück zum thema
ötzalan, genau das hab ich auch gedacht!

es is mittags halb 2, lern halt ma ein bisi oder mach erstmal hausaufgaben!
und ansonsten siehe otzalans post!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> aber ihr 2 seit richtig lustig




Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Ich fand seine B1ubb-Parodie eigentlich ziemlich amüsant.
Ob ich da Ironie gehört habe? Nein, man soll ja nichts aus anderen Posts herausinterpretieren...


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> you made my day .. darf ich das in meine sig aufnehmen?!?!???
> *prust*
> ohgott ohgott .. moment *räusper*
> 
> ...



naja sry kann damit echt nichts anfangen^^

aber nim mal ruhig^^


----------



## claet (19. August 2008)

nene, ich find das unfair leute in der sig bloßzustellen, werd ich nicht tun .. 

obwohl es eigentlich dafür wie gemacht scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds auch gar nicht so schlimm, ich kenn mich in der schweiz oder in österreich auch kaum aus. aber es is halt so geil lustig, wenn du schreibst mecklenburg sagt dir nix, du kennst nur bundesländer xD

nich persönlich nehmen bitte


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

ist mecklenburg uach ein bundesland oder wie?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> ist mecklenburg uach ein bundesland oder wie?^^ blush.gif



Neeiheein, wie kommst du nur darauf?
Sonst wäre es ja witzig, was du gesagt hast


----------



## Ötzalan (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich lach mit tot....
> 
> also ich glaube kaum das b1ubb sowas hier geschrieben hätte..
> 
> ...



Wenn es dich erheitert, dann bin ich beruhigt. Denselben Effekt löst bei mir deine Rechtschreibung aus. Und wenn ich davon ausgehen darf das Du die Nummer mit Mecklenburg ehrlich meinst, dann ist das wirklich schon ziemlich hart.

Btw.: aber ihr Zwei (Zahlen werden bis Zehn immer groß und ausgeschrieben, jedenfalls in Deutschland) !seid! richtig lustig

Solltest du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlen oder gar gefühlt haben, so möchte ich Dir hiermit sagen das dieses nicht meine Absicht war oder ist. Das mit der Meinungsäusserung ist in Forenbereichen immer ein heisses Eisen!

gruß


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

was den an meine aussage komisch?^^

oder ist es ne riesenstadt 

also so weit oben von deutschland interessiert mich ja auch nicht^^


----------



## Ötzalan (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was den an meine aussage komisch?^^
> 
> oder ist es ne riesenstadt
> 
> also so weit oben von deutschland interessiert mich ja auch nicht^^



Ich löse das jetzt auf: Mecklenburg Vorpommern = Bundesland 

Gruß


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Ebenso schöne Abkürzung für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern = Meck-Vopo =)


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

-.-

naja noch nie von dem bundesland gehört^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> naja noch nie von dem bundesland gehört^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ;D

Na.. das ist ja auch ein schöner Zeitvertreib. Im BuffedForum neue (Bundes-)länder entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

ist ja gut^^

also mit dem rechts davon hätt ich was anfangen können^^

naja zeitvertreib auf der arbeit ja^^

aber schon komischer name errinnert an pommes oder so


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Ich bin grad verzweifelt am überlegen ob mir irgendein schweizer Kanton einfällt.. aber.. irgendwie... Bern ist keiner oder? *doof kuck*


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich bin grad verzweifelt am überlegen ob mir irgendein schweizer Kanton einfällt.. aber.. irgendwie... Bern ist keiner oder? *doof kuck*


Doch und unsere Hauptstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Doch und unsere Hauptstadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man bin ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kanton + Stadt hmm.. also.. wie bei uns wohl Hamburg.. bin ich froh dass ich kein Erdkunde mehr ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< Orientierungssinn wie drei Meter Feldweg


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

scheiz ist ja einfahc gibt viele kantone und städte die gleich heisen

Basel
Bern 
Schaffhausen
Genf 

und so halt gibt schon noch mehr zu fual die noch aufzuzählen


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Basel ist aber unterteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und so halt gibt schon noch mehr zu fual die noch aufzuzählen


Gibs doch zu, du weißt sie nur nicht auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist genau wie mit den Ländern+Hauptstädten, einmal in der Schule auswendig gelernt und danach wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Ich hab mich mal bei "Schlag den Raab" so kaputt gelacht als die die Siege von Patty Schnieder mit den Kantonen der Schweiz multiplizieren sollten. Da haben die echt mit 5 und 8 Kantonen gerechnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Ich hab aber auch gedacht es gibt nur 7 ^^
..
Glaub das kam mal bei Michael Mittermaier - Paranoid in der Schweiz vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ..ne... warte mal.. warn das die Bundesräte? xD


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Genau, die 7 Bundesräte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Genau, die 7 Bundesräte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huch, was ich alles weiß ^-^
Kann ich ja in meinem nächsten SchweizUrlaub wunderbar mit meinem Wissen glänzen *lach*


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huch, was ich alles weiß ^-^
> Kann ich ja in meinem nächsten SchweizUrlaub wunderbar mit meinem Wissen glänzen *lach*


lol

Wenn du noch Schweizerdeutsch lernst dann ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Wenn du noch Schweizerdeutsch lernst dann ja.
> 
> ...


Na... bisher kann ich nur 'Röhrli' und 'bizzeli' und so paar Sachen von Michael Mittermaier xD


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

stäcy schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage....
> was tun wenn:
> 1. man keine freundin/kein freund hat zum kuscheln usw. (oder gerade zoff)
> eine suchen ..^^
> ...


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

"eine"? Naja gut.. wenn man lesbisch ist *g*
Meine Güte Mina, deine Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Na... bisher kann ich nur 'Röhrli' und 'bizzeli' und so paar Sachen von Michael Mittermaier xD



Chineiseschottr!
Ist das richtig geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Schweiz ist scheinbar die USA von Europa.. keine Ahnung von Geografie oder von anderen Ländern. Hauptsache man kennt sich noch im eigenen Land aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soso. Du hast also ein WoW Tshirt in der Schule an, ich hätte dich ehrlich gesagt auch ausgelacht. Man sollte doch wissen wie WoW von manchen Leuten gesehen wird, da muss man nicht noch zur Show stellen wie geil man das Spiel findet. Seh zu das du in diesem Schuljahr wieder Freunde findest... und bezeichne nicht Leute als echt Freunde, die 100 km oder mehr weg wohnen, wenn du sie nur aus dem Internet kennst.


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Soso. Du hast also ein WoW Tshirt in der Schule an, ich hätte dich ehrlich gesagt auch ausgelacht.


Würdest du auch lachen wenn das T-Shirt gerade bis zum Bauchnabel geht, den Blick auf ein grünes Piercing freigibt und eine V-Ausschnitt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schweiz ist scheinbar die USA von Europa.. keine Ahnung von Geografie oder von anderen Ländern. Hauptsache man kennt sich noch im eigenen Land aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann erzähl du uns mal was über andere Länder als dein eigenes.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schweiz ist scheinbar die USA von Europa.. keine Ahnung von Geografie oder von anderen Ländern. Hauptsache man kennt sich noch im eigenen Land aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ehrinnert mich an das hier :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Würdest du auch lachen wenn das T-Shirt gerade bis zum Bauchnabel geht, den Blick auf ein grünes Piercing freigibt und eine V-Ausschnitt hat?



*sabber*
Hat Carcha nicht was von Jugendfrei gesagt?


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> *sabber*
> Hat Carcha nicht was von Jugendfrei gesagt?


Das ist jugendfrei! ;D


----------



## Ocian (19. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das ist jugendfrei! ;D



lass das ja nicht Chopi lesen, dann kann er wieder 2 Wochen nicht schlafen. Das Problem hatten wir letzten Sommer schon *g*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Das Problem hatten wir letzten Sommer schon *g*



*kicher*



> Das ist jugendfrei! ;D



Du hast nur zu wenig Fantasie ^-^


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> lass das ja nicht Chopi lesen, dann kann er wieder 2 Wochen nicht schlafen. Das Problem hatten wir letzten Sommer schon *g*


Hmm.. wär einen Versuch wert - heute Abend, Buffed IRC? *lach*


----------



## Oonâgh (19. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nur schauen wenn du über 18 bist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uiii wie herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (19. August 2008)

Chatten, Bierchen trinken, aus gehen, sich denken, man ist besser als die anderen,.... ka
Jeder hat da seine anderen Methoden


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Würdest du auch lachen wenn das T-Shirt gerade bis zum Bauchnabel geht, den Blick auf ein grünes Piercing freigibt und eine V-Ausschnitt hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es kommt dann sehr stark darauf an wie gut sie aussieht und wie "bestückt" (darf ich das schreiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sie ist. Falls es ein schlichtes Shirt ist mit irgendein WoW Gekritzel ist, dann würd ich nur bedingt lachen. Aber so ein Shirt zum passenden Fräulein möcht ich erst sehen bis dahin lach ich ein wenig weiter :>


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Soso. Du hast also ein WoW Tshirt in der Schule an, ich hätte dich ehrlich gesagt auch ausgelacht. Man sollte doch wissen wie WoW von manchen Leuten gesehen wird, da muss man nicht noch zur Show stellen wie geil man das Spiel findet. Seh zu das du in diesem Schuljahr wieder Freunde findest... und bezeichne nicht Leute als echt Freunde, die 100 km oder mehr weg wohnen, wenn du sie nur aus dem Internet kennst.



Ich persönlich habe auch ein "For the Horde"-Shirt und wurde, du wirst es nicht für möglich halten, noch nie ausgelacht oder schief angeguckt. Meine Freunde treffe ich jeden Tag in der Uni oder Freitags auf diversen Parties und jetzt halt dich fest: kein einziger heißt Legôlas oder Darkrox0r und alle haben sogar eine deutsche Sprachausgabe und reagieren situationsabhängig. Faszinierend, nicht wahr?

Abgesehen davon hege ich eine sehr, sehr starke Abneigung, gegen Menschen, die sich über andere lustig machen, nur weil ihnen deren Nase, Sprache oder Kleidung nicht passt. Meinetwegen kann jemand mit einem blauen Müllsack rumlaufen, ich würde es vielleicht ein bisschen merkwürdig finden, aber darüber zu lachen zeugt nur von Intoleranz und Unverständnis. Anstatt blöd zu lachen und damit seine soziale Inkompetenz zu demonstrieren, sollte man anderen mit Interesse und Offenheit begegnen, auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt. Sorry, aber solche Bemerkungen machen mich super wütend.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Dann hast du aber eine andere Umgebung als andere Menschen. Du kannst hier nicht so tun als ob es keiner tun würde. Wenn keiner von deinen Freunden WoW spielen würde und dir eine Person entgegenkommt, die ein Tshirt trägt wo ein Großteil denkt "Freak" und hinterm Rücken sich lustig macht, würdest du das ebenfalls tun. Glaube nicht, dass du die Person verteidigen würdest. Du scheinst bei den Person dann aber auch so bekannt zu sein, aber, und es tut mir Leid für den TE, wenn ich an der Schule scheinbar nicht gern gesehen bin, warum auch immer und so auftrete, dass jeder mitkriegt, dass man keine Freunde hat, muss ich es nicht auch noch zur Schau stellen. Aber gibt ja im Forum genug Moralapostel, ob sie es jemals so im RL tun, bleibt geheim.
Ich stelle mich btw dann nicht vor die Person und lache aber gut. Es ist dann eher das übliche Gemurmel etc.. Macht jeder Mensch :>

Ich hatte btw auch nicht viele Freunde in meinem alten Jahrgang, hab aber versucht mich anzupassen und nicht auch noch zu zeigen, ich bin soso, damit ich noch mehr ausgelacht werde. Als ich die 13. Klasse wiederholt habe, bin ich dahingegen in ein Jahrgang gekommen mit dem ich wunderbar zu Recht kam.


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Da kann ich meiner ebenfalls-zu-einer-der-schönsten-PC-Action-gewählten-BuffedZockerin nur zustimmen ;D
Habe erst letzens jemanden im Einkaufszentrum gesehen der ein Nachtaktiv Shakes&Fidget T-shirt an hatte, ich finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

Die "Probleme" hätte ich gern ;_;


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> wo ein Großteil denkt "Freak" und hinterm Rücken sich lustig macht, würdest du das ebenfalls tun. Glaube nicht, dass du die Person verteidigen würdest.



Es tut mir leid, dir widersprechen zu müssen, aber ich würde nicht mitlachen. Ich wurde selbst jahrelang herumgeschubst, weil ich mich mit 15 Jahren der Goth-Szene zugehörig gefühlt habe und musste sehr, sehr viel einstecken. Dieses Gefühl möchte ich anderen ersparen. In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es viele Menschen, die aus der Masse herausragen. Mein bester Freund ist schwul, übergewichtigt und interessiert sich für Mangas. Als er in meine Klasse kam, habe ich ihn in Schutz genommen, wenn er wegen seiner Hobbies oder Äußerlichkeiten ausgelacht wurde, denn es tut mir im Herzen weh, wenn ein Mensch, der sich scheinbar selbst nicht wehren kann, zum Opfer wird. Solche Menschen brauchen Unterstützung, sie sind verdammt nochmal darauf angewiesen, dass andere für sie einstehen. 

Wer sich verbiegt, weil er zu schwach oder zu bequem ist, für sich und seine Ansichten einzustehen, tut mir leid. Ich habe es nicht getan und ja, ich habe Sticheleien und Mobbing ertragen müssen, aber heute weiß ich wer ich bin und ich bin stolz darauf, dafür eingestanden zu haben.

Und danke für den Moralapostel. Muss man sich mittlerweile schon als Klugscheißer bezeichnen lassen, weil man nicht einsieht, mit dem großen Fluss aus intoleranten, gleichgültigen Arschlöchern zu schwimmen? Sorry für den Ausdruck, aber sowas lasse ich mir nicht sagen.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Musste ich über 2 Jahre auch ertragen. (Mobbing etc. - weil einige scheinbar nicht aus der Pubertät kamen und starke Langeweile hatten)
Außerdem habe ich dich nicht als Moralapostel bezeichnet, sondern erwähnt, dass es hier genug gibt, ob du dazu gehörst, ist dir überlassen. Dann bist du anders als andere, nicht im negativen Sinne, sondern im positiven und kannst andere in Schutz nehmen. Wir hatten auch wen in der Klasse, der solche Musik gehört hat, ich fands ok, andere nicht. Trotzdem hat man Späße gemacht, aber auf ertragbarem Niveau.

Das mit dem Lachen war vielleicht zu hart ausgedrückt. Gemurmel hätte besser gepasst und sowas passiert ständig, ob man damit klar kommt, hängt von jeweiliger Person ab. Mich stört es inzwischen 0 wer was über mich denkt :>


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lachen war vielleicht zu hart ausgedrückt. Gemurmel hätte besser gepasst und sowas passiert ständig, ob man damit klar kommt, hängt von jeweiliger Person ab. Mich stört es inzwischen 0 wer was über mich denkt :>



Okay, wenn jemand vor sich hin murmelt, muss man sich ja nicht direkt angesprochen fühlen, aber jemanden offensichtlich auszulachen und dafür zu sorgen, dass die jeweilige Person es auch möglichst mitbekommt, finde ich absolut dumm, unreif und rücksichtslos. Wenn man sich seinen Teil denkt, okay, aber andere absichtlich zu verletzen, finde ich absolut armselig.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Naja Oo - Ich gehe wohl kaum zu der Person hin oder brülle gar durch die Pausehalle was für ein Freak er/sie sei und lach lauthals.. Lästern oder so ein heimliches tuscheln ist das eher... war wohl doof ausgedrückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Naja Oo - Ich gehe wohl kaum zu der Person hin oder brülle gar durch die Pausehalle was für ein Freak er/sie sei und lach lauthals..



Alles schon erlebt. Sehr angenehm, wenn man am Kiosk steht und es frohlockt einem von rechts "SATAAAAN! Blut und tote Menschen!" entgegen. Zum Glück erfährt man früher oder später immer, dass nicht alle Menschen so sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Quatsch? Oo - Was waren das für Leute? Entweder Kinder, pubertierende Kinder oder Mit-20er, die gerne Hip Hop hören oder zumindestens so aussehn..


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat man Späße gemacht, aber auf ertragbarem Niveau.


Ertragbar in euren Augen oder ertragbar für den/die Betroffene(n)? Groooßer Unterschied, was auch vielen nicht klar zu sein scheint :O
Solange man diese Späße in Anwesenheit des Betroffenen macht und sie so ausfallen, dass dieser auch mitlachen kann, ist es tatsächlich in Ordnung (in diesem Fall ist man aber höchstwahrscheinlich irgendwo schon befreundet). Alles andere ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr verletzend für den Betroffenen, auch wenn man selbst meint es sei "ertragbar".

Mir persönlich ging es ähnlich wie Deanne, allerdings zwischenzeitlich eher stark Richtung Punk. Klar das eine ungepflegte Jugendliche, mit kaputten Klamotten und "seltsamem" Musikgeschmack erst mal nirgendwo mit offenen Armen aufgenommen wird. Aber he, wenn man das ignoriert und trotzdem freundlich mit allen umgeht, dann findet man die Leute die an sich doch vernünftig sind und einen nach näherem Kennenlernen akzeptieren. Ging mir zumindest später dann so.

Aber das ist jetzt auch schon mehr als 5 Jahre her und in der Zeit hat sich die Jugendkultur wahrscheinlich auch wieder verändert. Außerdem komm ich vom Land und war auch auf einer dementsprechenden Schule - in einer Großstadt herrschen nochmal ganz andere soziale Verhältnisse.
Das die pubertäre Phase irgendwann in der 10ten Klasse auch wieder zurück geht, ist sicherlich auch ein Faktor - in der Oberstufe war alles besser, aber da hatte ich mich ja dann auch wieder stark verändert *_*


edit:


Deanne schrieb:


> Alles schon erlebt. Sehr angenehm, wenn man am Kiosk steht und es frohlockt einem von rechts "SATAAAAN! Blut und tote Menschen!" entgegen. Zum Glück erfährt man früher oder später immer, dass nicht alle Menschen so sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha, so ähnlich kenn ich des auch. Später ging ich dann ja langsam auf Metal als Musikrichtung zu (wo ich heut auch noch bin und beliben werde^^) und da läuft man halt auch mal gern inkomplett schwarzen Klamotten rum. Und schwererem Schuhwerk.
An sich ncihst ungewöhnliches, aber bei unserem Busbahnhof, der wohlgemerkt auch von den anliegenden Haupt- und Realschulen genutzt wurde, kam es nciht selten vor dass mir ein "Seht, SATAN PERSÖNLICH!!!!11111einself" oder ähnlich entgegenschlug Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Quatsch? Oo - Was waren das für Leute? Entweder Kinder, pubertierende Kinder oder Mit-20er, die gerne Hip Hop hören oder zumindestens so aussehn..



manchmal sind es auch leute, denen du 5 jahre später begegnest, wie sie vor deinem haus die mülltonnen rumschieben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Aber das ist jetzt auch schon mehr als 5 Jahre her und in der Zeit hat sich die Jugendkultur wahrscheinlich auch wieder verändert. Außerdem komm ich vom Land und war auch auf einer dementsprechenden Schule - in einer Großstadt herrschen nochmal ganz andere soziale Verhältnisse.
> Das die pubertäre Phase irgendwann in der 10ten Klasse auch wieder zurück geht, ist sicherlich auch ein Faktor - in der Oberstufe war alles besser, aber da hatte ich mich ja dann auch wieder stark verändert *_*



also in einer Großstadt ists manchmal schon krass.
wenn man da durch die falschen Gassen geht kanns gerne mal passieren, dass 13jährige möchtegern-gangster dir sachen hinterherrufen, oder dich anspucken wollen :\   (und dann muss man nicht mal so stark einer szene zugehörig gekleidet sein )


----------



## Masterlock (19. August 2008)

stäcy schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage....
> was tun wenn:
> 1. man keine freundin/kein freund hat zum kuscheln usw. (oder gerade zoff)
> 2. all seine freunde viel zu weit weg wohnen um mit ihnen was zu unternehmen
> ...


Arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Träschbringer (19. August 2008)

Schlafen. Wenn man nicht müde sein sollte 3 Stunden ne weiße Wand angucken hat auch was schönes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Lesen. Ein paar interessante Bücher sollte jeder halbwegs gescheite Mensch zuhause haben. Bildung hat noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> manchmal sind es auch leute, denen du 5 jahre später begegnest, wie sie vor deinem haus die mülltonnen rumschieben^^



Ich finds schön, dass die Idioten die mich früher immer gemobbt haben nun irgendwelche Krüppelberufe haben wo sie ihre Knie ruinieren (Fliesenleger) oder sich dauernd verletzen (Schreiner) oder gänzlich arbeitslos sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich finds schön, dass die Idioten die mich früher immer gemobbt haben nun irgendwelche Krüppelberufe haben wo sie ihre Knie ruinieren (Fliesenleger) oder sich dauernd verletzen (Schreiner) oder gänzlich arbeitslos sind.


du wirst mir immer sympathischer^^


----------



## Carcharoth (20. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du wirst mir immer sympathischer^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das einzige was mich dran nervt, ist, dass ich nichts dafür kann, dass sie so Scheissberufe haben *g*


----------



## Deanne (20. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich finds schön, dass die Idioten die mich früher immer gemobbt haben nun irgendwelche Krüppelberufe haben wo sie ihre Knie ruinieren (Fliesenleger) oder sich dauernd verletzen (Schreiner) oder gänzlich arbeitslos sind.



Geht mir genau so. Neulich erst bei Real ein Mädel getroffen, die mich früher in der Grundschule immer wegen meiner (mittlerweile verwachsenen) Zahnlücke ausgelacht hat. Heute arbeitet sie an der Kasse und wiegt Wurst ab und die "Schrottfresse" studiert und macht etwas aus ihrem Leben.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oo ich mag dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. August 2008)

> Oo ich mag dich



Da kann ich nur zustimmen ^-^
Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen ^-^
> Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude!


das dachte ich auch wollts aber nich schreiben^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (25. August 2008)

stäcy schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage....
> was tun wenn:
> 1. man keine freundin/kein freund hat zum kuscheln usw. (oder gerade zoff)
> 2. all seine freunde viel zu weit weg wohnen um mit ihnen was zu unternehmen
> ...



1. Da kann man nichts machen, das kann man ja nicht erzwingen. 
2. Deine Freunde wohnen zu weit weg? Wohnst du aufm Land oder hast du nur Freunde aus dem Internet? Geh nach draußen, da kann man Freunde finden die in der Umgebung wohnen.
3. Wie alt bist du? Wenn du 14 bist, darfst du glaube ich schon Prospekte oder Zeitungen austragen. Da kriegst du Geld her. 
4. Wenn dein größtes Problem ist, dass World of Warcraft dir momentan keinen Spaß macht, dann hast du ein Problem. Du musst dir mehr Perspektiven für deine Freizeit schaffen. Such dir ein Hobby. Kannst du zeichnen? Oder lies irgendwas, und seien es Comics, egal. Hauptsache man versinkt nicht in einen Sumpf aus Langeweile nur weil man keinen Bock mehr auf sein Lieblingsspiel hat.

Hoffe das hilft dir irgendwie

Kaeppiman


----------

